# Lillie



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

This is Lillie, the newest addition to our household. She came from a rescue after being picked up as a stray and is estimated to be around 8 years old.










She loves to sleep










But we have also discovered a playful streak (and yes...she is on a diet!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's a sweetheart  Very pretty with the lovely black smudge on her nose :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hello Lillie you are extremely beautiful and looks like shes settled in great!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Lillie you are extremely beautiful and looks like shes settled in great!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I love her markings, she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She has a sweet little face and gorgeous markings! I often laugh when rescues describe cats of around 8 years old as seniors.....more like in her prime! I hope you have _many_ happy years together.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh My Goodness she sure is a cutie


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww she's gorgeous, love her colouring and her little black nose :001_wub:


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww shes gorge!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

torties always have a special appeal they always remind me of a patchwork quilt all bits sown together


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She is a beauty- and dosn't look "big boned" to me


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I know its bad quality (only had my phone which has no flash and the room is too dark) but just had to share

Lillie puts in her own Zooplus order...


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Maria_1986 said:


> I know its bad quality (only had my phone which has no flash and the room is too dark) but just had to share
> 
> Lillie puts in her own Zooplus order...


Cute picture my cat used to browse the internet also when she was young :thumbup:


----------

